# Pirate---our newest cattle dog... and the other two boneheads



## kelleykakes (Nov 2, 2010)

When this guy came into our home there was an instant love for him. Pirate is quite possibly the most affectionate dog I've ever seen... which is incredible given that he was beaten and left for dead. Vets couldn't save his eye, but they nursed him back to health and kept him safe. I would hug them if I could


Also pictured: Radar, our blue heeler. Rufus, our red (he's pictured with the husband). Bear, the fluffy blue cattle dog/ border collie mix (guessing on the mix) who we are currently fostering. Emma, the small cattle dog with the awesomely weird ears. We pup-sat her last week for her people.


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Oh soooo sweet! Congratulations on your new addition! How sad that he had to go through all of that but I'm so happy he has found you!


----------



## andrea1 (Jun 29, 2011)

cute! congrats on your new dog


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Ohh, what a sweetie. I seriously wonder about people sometimes, why, how, could they even think about doing something like that to a defenseless pup? Words fail me. Well, the best things is that he sure has landed on his feet now that hes with you guys. Thank you for giving him the perfect home, he deserves it and you'll be paid back many time over during his lifetime. 
That last photo is just great, wish I could take one like that...


----------



## dmgmn (Apr 24, 2011)

Great lookin' pack ya got there!
Kinda partial to Bear and Radar(the 2 on the left) and Bear looks maybe like a little Aussie? as well as BC and ACD.
That last shot is great!


----------



## kelleykakes (Nov 2, 2010)

MollyWoppy said:


> Ohh, what a sweetie. I seriously wonder about people sometimes, why, how, could they even think about doing something like that to a defenseless pup? Words fail me. Well, the best things is that he sure has landed on his feet now that hes with you guys. Thank you for giving him the perfect home, he deserves it and you'll be paid back many time over during his lifetime.
> That last photo is just great, wish I could take one like that...


Thank you That last photo was taken by a photographer pal of mine, and it's one of our favorites of Rufus.. he loves his person!


----------



## kelleykakes (Nov 2, 2010)

dmgmn said:


> Great lookin' pack ya got there!
> Kinda partial to Bear and Radar(the 2 on the left) and Bear looks maybe like a little Aussie? as well as BC and ACD.
> That last shot is great!


Radar is the most awesome dog ever! He's an amazing backpacker His herding instincts are mighty strong, too. Bear is adorable and sweet and cuddly We hope to find him a wonderful home. Whoever adopts him must be equally cuddly!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Nice looking bunch of dogs. How can people be so mean. I'll never understand why some people get animals never never never.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Congratulations on the new addition. 
I will never understand how some people can be so cruel, but glad he found such an awesome home now. Murphy, the Cocker Spaniel that lives at my boarding facility has one eye, too!


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Pirate is GORGEOUS! And he wouldn't be Pirate without the missing eye! You were lucky to find that one. He looks like a definite keeper.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Congratulations on your new addition - Pirate!
He looks like a real sweetheart!


----------

